# Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe



## Mario R. (11. August 2012)

*Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Hallo geehrtes Team,

zunehmend habe ich trotz korrekter Brille Schwierigkeiten die Zeitschrift zu lesen.
Ich bin nun fast 50 Lenze alt und denke das die PCGH einige Leser meiner Altersgruppe hat.
Das lesen der Artikel strengt mich zunehmend an und ich überlege nun schon eine Weile den Kauf der Zeitschrift zu unterlassen.
Zuvor möchte ich aber dieses Forum nutzen um mein Anliegen und das sicherlich nicht weniger anderer Leser hier mal Kund zu tun.
Ich wäre meinerseits gerne bereit ein paar Cent mehr für die Ausgabe zu bezahlen, mir ist auch keine weitere PC Zeitung bekannt die diesen für mich unverständlichen Weg der Kostenreduzierung geht. In Hoffnung auf eine bald wieder mit Freude lesbare PCGH mit besten Grüßen.
Mario Ried


----------



## poiu (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Hi,

ich mische mich mal ein, aber vielleicht ist mein Vorschlag Prodiktiv.

erkundige dich mal, aber ich glaube Abonnenten bekommen die digitale Ausgabe kostenlos, ich glaube man kann auch nur die Digitale kaufen (bei der c´t geht das) 

am PC oder Tablet könntest du zoomen wie es passt


----------



## Mario R. (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Hallo poiu,

nur Digital möchte ich nicht. Gehöre noch zu den Leuten die eine Zeitschrift oder ein Buch in der Hand haben wollen...
Und ein Abo kommt bei dieser Schriftgröße definitiv nicht in Frage, ich überlege ohnehin schon ob ich mir das lesen der Print noch antuen soll.... Bei anderer Schriftgröße würde ich gerne ein Abo abschließen


----------



## Orizin (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Die digitale kostenlos als Abonnent? Wennst mir sagst wie und so, wäre die digitale Version sofort jedes Mal auch meine...

Ich bekomm bei meinem Abo immer nur die gedruckte Ausgabe und die digitale müsste ich extra zahlen... Sehe ich eignetlich nicht ein, da ichs iPad eh dabei hab und so halt utnerwegs und zuhause lesen könnte, ohne jedes Mal das Magazin suchen zu gehen...


----------



## xTc (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Ich hab den Vorschlag zum Dual-Abo bereits vor einiger Zeit geäußert, scheint aber wohl nichts drauß geworden zu sein:
[Idee/Vorschlag] Kombo-Abo: Printed + Digital

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Mario R. (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Das mit dem Dual-Abo finde ich auch ne prima Idee.
Interessiert sich die Redaktion denn nicht für die Wünsche der Leser?

Dann wird es wohl bald keine mehr geben..... 

Oder ist das hier die falsche Adresse????


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Mario R.,
soweit mir bekannt, haben wir mindestens seit der Formatumstellung, also geschätzt seit mehr als anderhalb Jahren, nichts an den Schriften geändert. Im Gegenteil haben wir zwischenzeitlich die Benchmarkdiagramme und die Verlaufsdiagramme zum Teil nach Leserwunsch in ihrer Lesbarkeit verbessert.

Könntest du näher erläutern, was du mit „Weg der Kostenreduzierung“ genau meinst?


Was den Vorschlag des Dual-Abos angeht: Die Redaktion interessiert sich sehr wohl für die Wünsche der Leser, sonst wären wir hier im Forum nicht so präsent und würden eben genau die Wünsche der Leser immer wieder in Erfahrung bringen. Allerdings ist die Redaktion die Redaktion und weder Anzeigenverkauf, Vertrieb oder Produktion. So eine Digitalausgabe erfordert nach den bisherigen Recherchen doch leider ein bißchen mehr Aufwand als einmal den PDF-Converter anzuwerfen und benötigt zudem einen passenden Vertriebsweg. Das ist alles nicht so einfach, wie es möglicherweise von außen wirkt, besonders nicht bei einem mittelständischen Verlag, wo alle Mitarbeiter schon ziemlich hart daran arbeiten, euch jeden Monat mit Heft und (kostenloser) Webseite zu versorgen.


----------



## Mario R. (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Ich meine damit das durch die kleinere Schrift weniger Papier benötigt wird und dadurch Kosten reduziert werden.
Aber nochmal, ich finde die Schrift definitiv zu klein und anstrengend zu lesen und das geht nicht nur mir so......
was die Digitalausgabe angeht muss ich Ihnen zustimmen, darüber habe ich mir allerdings auch noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht.
Unter anderem weil das mein Problem auch nicht lösen würde, ich möchte eine gut leserliche Printausgabe. Ich lese die PCGH nun schon einige Jahre und verpasse selten eine Ausgabe...allerdings stört mich die nun seit mehr als anderthalb Jahren kleine Schrift mittlerweile derart das ich es Tatsächlich nicht länger hinnehmen möchte....Auch wenn mir die Zeitschrift und das Team der PCGH wirklich sehr gut gefallen.
Gruß
Mario Ried


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Die Alternative wäre für dich demnach eine größere Schriftart bzw. Punktgröße? Das würde aber weniger Inhalt pro Seite bedeuten.

Ich muss jetzt allerdings erstmal „offline“ - also bitte nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht mehr am Wochenende antworten kann.


----------



## Mario R. (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Genau, das ist mein Anliegen...
weniger Inhalt pro Seite würde sich ja durch mehr Seiten lösen lassen 
Übrigens starke Leistung und Engagement ...bezüglich Wochenende...hätte nicht damit gerechnet zu einer solchen Zeit jemanden aus dem Team zu treffen. Alle Achtung!
Schönes Wochenende also


----------



## Orizin (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Die schriftsetzung der letzten Ausgabe war aber dennoch suboptimal... In meinem Exemplar waren vielfach Schriften durch den Druck unscharf - so wurde beim Druck die Schrift in verschieden Farben versetzt abgebildet, sodass das lesen erschwert wurde.
Die druckqualität sollte unbedingt überprüft werden. Ein klares druckbild ist ein klares muss!!!


----------



## poiu (11. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Der Carsten und der Rest der Redaktion sind auch 


@Orizin hat dan nvielleicht denn Kenr des Pudels genannt.


----------



## Orizin (12. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Mag sein, dass es nur einen Teil der Esemplare getroffen hat. Bin gerne bereit mein Exemplar als Muster zur Verfügung zu stellen, sobald ich es wiedergefunden habe...

Vielleicht kann die Redaktion hier ja etwas in Erfahrung bringen. Hat die Druckerei (meines Wissens eine aus Osteuropa) etwas am Druckverfahren geändert? Wieiviel Prozent der Auflage sind betroffen?

Ich habe weiß Gott nichts gegen den Druck eines Magazins mit (relativ) hoher Auflage in Osteuropa. Kostenersparnis ist vollkommen in Ordnung; allerdings darf dabei die Druckqualität halt nicht leiden...


Gruß

Ori


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Ihr würdet uns sehr helfen, wenn ihr bei Ausgaben mit Qualitätsmängeln  Bilder erstellen und uns zuschicken bzw. die Ausgabe im Austausch gegen ein neues Exemplar einschicken könntet.  Selbstverständlich soll ein Heft keine Mängel aufweisen, aber wenn weder  Stichproben noch Rückmeldungen von Lesern darauf hinweisen, dass etwas  nicht stimmt, geht man normalerweise davon aus, dass es keine Probleme  gibt.


Mario R. schrieb:


> weniger Inhalt pro Seite würde sich ja durch mehr Seiten lösen lassen


Genau an der Stelle wird es leider kompliziert: Mehr Seiten erhöhen zwangsläufig die Produktionskosten und diese lassen sich z. B. leider nicht dadurch begleichen, indem man einige zusätzliche Seiten für Anzeigen nutzt, da auch die Werbekunden Budgetgrenzen haben. Der Layout-Aufwand würde vermutlich auch steigen. In letzer Konsequenz müssten die Mehrausgaben auf den Preis umgelegt werden. Selbst falls für dich persönlich ein geringer Aufpreis in Ordnung wäre, wird das vermutlich auf einen großen Teil der Leser nicht zutreffen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Um mich hier auch mal einzuklinken:  

Als jemand mit perfekten Augen muss ich sagen, dass die Artikel zwar nicht besonders groß, aber doch gut leserlich geschrieben sind. 

Mario R. , ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, vielleicht solltest du doch noch einmal die Sehstärke deiner Brille kontrollieren lassen?


Zur Qualität der Artikel:  Ich hatte in der letzten Ausgabe auch mehrere  "verschwommene" Stellen, bei mehreren Grafiken.  Es war noch lesbar, aber eben doch auffallend.
Und noch etwas an die Redaktion: Ihr habt doch sicherlich einen Texteditor mit Fehlerkorrektur (MS Office, LibreOffice?), nutzt diese doch mal um eure Tippfehler auszumerzen    Da ihr wirklich schön lange Artikel schreibt (), kommen doch leider auch einige Tippfehler pro Ausgabe zusammen. Ich bin da bei gedruckten Medien etwas empfindlich 



Nachtrag:

Ich habe gerade noch einmal meine letzte Ausgabe  (09/2012) durchgeblättert, und dabei festgestellt, dass das Problem mit den Grafiken daran lag, dass es alles Screenshots von Programmen waren, die recht schwammig waren. Als ob sie (trotz ihrer geringen Druckgröße) hochskaliert wären.
Bei Grafiken mit integriertem Text ist dieser teils wirklich nicht mehr lesbar.  Auch die noch kleiner/dünner gedruckten Beschriftungen von Grafiken sind manchmal wirklich schon etwas grenzwertig, da die meisten Menschen eine mehr oder weniger starke Sehschwäche haben, würde ich euch bitten, dies etwas größer zu drucken.  
Bei 5,30€ sind dann weitere 50ct auch kein Thema mehr ...


So jetzt hab ich genug auf euch herumgehackt, ihr seit schließlich das meiner Meinung nach beste Redaktionsteam, und die PCGH ist tatsächlich die einzige Zeitschrift, die ich mir regelmäßig in gedruckter Form kaufe!  
Weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Nochmal zum Schriftgrößenproblem: Ich habe gerade nocheinmal mit unserem Layout gesprochen und die Schriftsätze verglichen.

Fakt ist:
- Die Fließtext-Größe liegt nach wie vor bei 7.5
- Die Schrift in den Extrakästen wurde kürzlich sogar vergrößert
- Die Benchmarks sind ebenfalls deutlich entschlackt und in der Lesbarkeit verbesser worden

Auf alles weitere haben wir als Redakteure leider keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Ok, danke für die Info, und dass du dich echt sofort kümmerst.


----------



## Mario R. (19. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Um mich hier auch mal einzuklinken:
> 
> Als jemand mit perfekten Augen muss ich sagen, dass die Artikel zwar nicht besonders groß, aber doch gut leserlich geschrieben sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stryke7,

nur zur Info. Meine Sehstärke der Brille ist optimal, trotzdem soll es Leute geben die trotz korrekter Brille niemals mehr 100% Sehstärke erreichen können. Da gibt es Grenzen !!! 
Mir fehlt nicht viel zur normalen Sehkraft aber immerhin macht es sich bemerkbar. Und ich kenne viele die genau aus dem Grund der schlechten Lesbarkeit die PCGH nicht lesen möchten. Was ich jetzt wohl auch tun werde.
Im übrigen verweise ich noch einmal darauf das es eigentlich fast alle anderen PC Zeitschriften schaffen in einer einwandfreien Schriftgröße zu drucken.
Ich denke die haben das begriffen.....aber wer nicht will der hat schon. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
M.Ried


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Das tut mir für dich Leid. 

Die kleine Schriftgröße kann man damit entschuldigen, dass die PCGH teils auch deutlich mehr Inhalt hat als manche andere Zeitschriften    Trotzdem ist es natürlich doof, wenn das auf Kosten einiger Leser geht.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Stryke7


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Mit der Schriftgröße hatte ich noch keine Probleme, da ich zum Glück (nicht böse gemeint) noch nicht so alt bin. Fakt ist: 4/5 der Leser werden bestimmt nicht mit diesem Problem konfrontiert sein. Ich habe in 2 von 12 PCGH auf einigen Seiten eine verschwommene Schrift gehabt, das mich aber nicht gestört hat. (Für mich muss nicht noch ein Baum sterben.) Die einzige Möglichkeit zur individualen Schriftgröße wäre die digitale Version. Oder eine Lupe. 
Zumindest schafft es PCGH mehr Text als Bilder darzustellen, weshalb sie auch anstrengender zu lesen ist. Sie ist halt kein Kinderbuch. Die kleinen Spalten helfen aber deutlich bei der kleinen Schrift. Besser als die Chip finde ich die PCGH auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schriftgröße der PCGH Printausgabe*

Es gibt nun eine Abstimmung zu dem Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...zin-zu-gross-zu-klein-oder-alles-ordnung.html


----------

